# 10x2x2



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

I have this half wall that is 10 feet long. I have been wanting to get a bearded dragon for some time now but just havent had the money. Now i do! So i have this crazy idea to build a custom cage. I have been doing wood work for a few years and my dad for much more than me so we can pull it off. Any ways I want it to be 10 feet long and i was thinking 2 feet deep and 2 feet tall. I was thinking keep it some what short so that i can keep the heat up with out using a large bulb. I want to make it like a long table with sliding glass doors in the front. the top would be just wood. The lights would all be inside with vent holes on the perimitor. Do you guys have any sugestions. Im just throwing this to gether so any info would help.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

It really doesn't need to be 10 feet long. I have mine in a 75g and they only go to the lightless side to eat. If I put their food over by the light, I bet they would never go to that side of the tank. Its also suggested by most, to only keep one beardie per encloser(I'm cheating). So really, you'll end up with a huge tank, and one beardie, that doesn't use 90% of it.

Or you could make it that long, but make seperators, so its a few enclosers. Then you can get more later, or use them for something else.

Also, you dont have to worry to much about getting the perfect height for the bulbs to give the right temp. You can just set it up how you want, then raise a basking perch of some sort, up to the light until its the right distance away. Let the lizard come up to the light, is easier than getting the light built into the perfect possition.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if your going that big you should maybe get a monitor lizard,, he would use the space,,,


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

do it man build a moster habitat for your pet yeah pics wen its done gonna be awesome


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you could put multiply beardies in that 10 foot tank if you wanted.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

dark FrOsT said:


> you could put multiply beardies in that 10 foot tank if you wanted.










In a cage that big, you could have multiple hide spots, heat spots and feeding areas and mulltiple dragons, probably even get a breeding pair if you want to go that route.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> you could put multiply beardies in that 10 foot tank if you wanted.










In a cage that big, you could have multiple hide spots, heat spots and feeding areas and mulltiple dragons, probably even get a breeding pair if you want to go that route.
[/quote]

I like this idea of varied basking spots throughout the enclosure. If you had three specific perches, let's say, that would provide multiple places for perches and such for the dragons to climb and get near their heat sources such as they do in the wild. It would also allow the beardie(s) to use more spots in the tank.

As some have said this is a large tank. Your beardie doesn't HAVE to have a tank this big. But it would definitely be cool if it did. Unlike something like certain species of tarantulas who in the wild never stray more than a foot or two from their burrow, a beardie in a properly lit and heated tank would definitely use the space. I know my beardie - who is a tiny runt - would use more space if I gave it to him.

Another thought - look into Giant German Bearded Dragons. They're a type of beardie that is bred for size. I saw one the other day that was positively enourmous. I was quite stunned and wish I had had my camera on me. And I used to know a couple of people who bred them as well. They get bigger - so a larger enclosure would be great!

A few things to keep in mind... Despite having multiple basking areas - which I am definitely a fan of in something this size - you have to think about the ambient temp in your house and how well the enclosure you're making will hold heat. Might it be worth it to insulate this giant box? Maybe not a bad idea since it will be SO large. Otherwise you might want to look into products like heat tape to keep a good ambient temp in there.

You also have to factor in UVB lighting. This is generally provided through special fluorescent lights. And it is a MUST HAVE for bearded dragons. In a 10 foot long enclosure you could easily go with dual-shop lights. Normally these are about $10-$25 depending on where you buy them and if they're on sale or not. They're typically able to hold two 48" fluorescent bulbs. You could easily install two of these in the enclosure and provide two uvb-producing fluorescents as well as two regular ones that you can buy for about $5 each which will simply add to the light in the tank.

Speaking of lights, I would definitely recommend a simple timer for everything to keep it simple and easy going.

You might also want to think about substrate. In the wild beardies can be found on a variety of things - from sand to soil to rock patches - and you could really do a diverse, natural setup in something like a 10 foot tank. With one beardie you wouldn't have to clean it all out all that much.

My last piece of advice is not to get a tiny baby and put it in this tank. Get something smaller to grow it out in. Otherwise it will probably have huge issues finding/catching its food. Not good! But once it reaches juvie size it should be okay.

Anyway... I'm sure I could go on and on... But these are just some random things to ponder.

If you do decide to do this, keep us informed!


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Well it all looks good. I drew up the plans. All i have to do now is save up some cash so i can get the stuff. I was thinking about putting 2 adjustible dividers in so if i ever wanted to i could have 3 different animals in it or if i wanted to just have one... I was also thinking about the hight. I dont have to make it 24' that was just a random number. Do you think that would be a good hight? What other animals could i put in it if i make the dividers?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

anything really, lizard wise ... frilled dragons, uromastyx's those would go with the desert theme along with some beardies.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I was looking into getting some frilled dragons down the road, when I have enough crickets breeding. They only eat insects, so it would be costly if your not breeding them.

Also, they need more height than that. They are climbers, and need more vertical space, then floor space.

uromastyx's would work well though, and they eat greens/veggies like an iguana, so its pretty cheap to feed them. skinks or box turtles come to mind to, as something that wouldn't need so much height.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Box turtles ideally need more room than would be provided in a single section of a divided cage like that, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

